# Export Power Pivot Table



## vmconsulting (May 14, 2014)

Can I export Power Pivot table to something other than SharePoint. I would like to export tables to anything, another worksheet, or CVS anything but SharePoint.


----------



## scottsen (May 15, 2014)

Your use of the word "table" is throwing me a bit.  The raw power pivot table obviously came from somewhere... (sql, csv, power query, sharepoint list, whatever you did there).  So you could probably just use that?  I suppose the calculated columns might be an issue.  But it's not like there is a way to "export a powerpivot table to sharepoint" so I'm not totally getting your question.

The workbook itself can be hosted on sharepoint, of course.  Even there though, the only excel services would display is data from actual excel worksheets (say, pivot tables you built from your powerpivot model).

Maybe rephrase your question?


----------



## vmconsulting (May 15, 2014)

The scenario is someone sends me an Excel workbook that has data loaded using Power Pivot to model the data. I do not have access to the original source but I need to export the data that is visible when I click on the manage data model in Data View the data that is visible is the data I want to export. Is this possible?


----------



## scottsen (May 15, 2014)

I don't know a way to do that directly. If its not crazy big, I would just copy paste from the Data View to a sheet in Excel, then just save as CSV or whatever.


----------

